# Here's a small look of my 07 2500HD



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I am just about done, just waiting for some powder coated pieces to come back. She'll be 100% very, very soon.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice ride man! What are you getting powder coated?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

The 07 has the new body style right? can you post up some pics of the truck?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Petr51488 said:


> The 07 has the new body style right? can you post up some pics of the truck?


The new body style 07s are not for sale yet.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The truck is a Model year 07, not the 08 you might be thinking about. The truck in the photo is stickered 2007 Chevy Silverado 2500HD.

Thanks.


----------



## nepmgmt (Dec 6, 2005)

does that have central hydraulics if not what is that big box in back fuel?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I was debating on buying that or a Ford F250SD and we went with the SD. But all the booklets I got from Chevy didn't look anything like that (truck body style wise). The front end seemed wider and higher than that one. Who knows, but won't that 16' wing push that 3/4 ton around somewhat? Watching and talking with Jerry from Jerry's Service last year or so he had a wing and if I remember right he said you needed at least a one ton (he had one on a 3/4 ton SD.....I beleive. Looks ready to plow some snow though.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

nepmgmt said:


> does that have central hydraulics if not what is that big box in back fuel?


Im pretty sure that is his gas engine that runs his hydraulics.

Nice truck, Jon. Nice touch with Double O 7 on the back window.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The box in the back of the truck has a 13hp Honda engine equipped with a hydraulic pump, tank, and manifold to run all of my plows. The truck does not have a wing, the SwingWing is the brand name of the rear expanding snowplow. Pics of that will be here shortly, just waiting for it to get back from powder coat.

Thanks for the comments.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's a closer look into the Honda Box.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Whats up with the bumper?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I don't mean to sound like a idiot but can someone explain to engine in the back for the plow? I have never seen nothing like that in my 30 years of being on this earth? I am just use to straight 7' 6" blades smaller trucks. So I would be interested in hearing about that setup with the plow.


Thanks


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I'll quickly try and answer the questions at hand.

1) The bumper is a custom built unit that kinda works like a trailer hitch receiver. The part attached to the plow slides over the bumper, then two pins hold it on the bumper. I'll post pictures to explain.

2) Because truck manufactures do not build trucks like they used to, meaning no room under the hood, I have everything nice and neat in a box in the back of the truck. Plus, with central hydraulics, when the truck slows down so do your plows. This way that I have gives me constant pressure and constant speed. It's lightning fast compared to electric over hydraulic, and one step faster than central hydraulics.

3) The box in the back runs my front and my back plows, Super fast.

Hope that helps.

Jon


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

that bumper kicks ass!!! I would leve it like that in the off season......very pimp!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

That is the bumper 24/7.

Thnaks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Very Slick!:salute: 

Did you fuel the Honda from the truck tank or from the original tank mounted to the engine?

Where did you run the exhaust?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The unit runs of the Factory tank on the engine. I get about 4 hours of plow time before I have to refuel.

The exhaust ports out the rear of the box. The box sits 4 inches away from the front of the truck box. It's great because my rear window stays dry and clean all night. After about a couple minutes in the truck you don't even know it's behind you. Chevy's have great sound deadening qualities.

Thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Why didn't you tap into the truck tank for fuel?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Truck fuel is a pressurized system, plus the Honda vibratory fuel pump just doesn't have enough pull. Tried it once, it sucked.

Fueling up just gives me an excuse to take a short break. And to take a nice potty break. ( if you know what I mean )


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks Jon,

That is very slick.I had just not ever seen nothing like that before I am just use to small plows.But thanks for explaining it to me/us.


Brad
RCGM


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm pretty ignorant about this also. Now tell me why not just use a regular plow with a electric pump? What is the benefit of running a 13 hp motor in the back of your truck? I understand that it runs the hydraulic pump for your plows but it seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It's 10 times faster, and much more efficiant. Plow reaction speed will cut time off your plowing. I also have alot less maintenence, and it's all removable for summer. It's all about speed. I can plow just about 210 driveways in about 6 hours with a 4 inch snowfall, and about 8 hours in 8 inches or more. I like having the best technology under my fingertips. Not to mention, the pride I recieve for the hours of hard work putting it all together.

If you can't share things with others, life just isn't enjoyable. And this I enjoy.

Thanks.

Jon

P.S. Here are some more photos of the nearing completion of my front blade.


----------



## Avery Landscape (Oct 3, 2006)

that looks very nice.. so I'm assuming you have one of the 2007 classics... i don't think the new body style's 3/4 and 1 tons were going to be on production until later in january or february..

i wouldn't mine seeing some pics with this on the truck.. what are the trucks specs


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It's a 2007 Chevy Silverado Classic. It has everything except leather and OnStar. 6.0 Gas.

Look at the beginning of the post to see a post of pics. More throughout the post as well.

Thanks for the interest.

Jon


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

It's a nice set up but I really don't see the need for the engine & central hydro on a pick up truck. Honestly, is having the blade operate 10X faster (or even a 1 or 2X faster) really worth all that extra $$$?

Also, you have to figure you still have to run the plow light wiring anyways so you aren't saving any installation time there. In my opinion, there's more to go wrong with your system. Not that it really ever will crap out on you. It's just a lot more mechanics, more hydro lines to get tore up, more wiring to the solenoids, and more fuel to burn. Plus, now you lose room in the bed for a V-box or similar. If you're planning on installing a rear blade than I guess you won't have a V-box anyways. I would figure a central hydro unit located under the hood would make for a much better install. Probably cheaper too. Then you could use the entire bed and maybe use a dump insert in the summer if need be.

Don't get me wrong. It looks great and I'm sure it will perform well. It just looks like it's more for show and not so much for function.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

This system is very easy to install, and yeah maybe for show as well, but I have used this system for several years with FLAWLESS operation. I have had absolutely zero down time with this system, and is less money than under the hood hydraulics. I do not use my bed for anything in the winter, so that doesn't bother me anyway. We have a big salt truck anyway.

Most of the install is in the mindset of, " I am here anyway, so why don't I just do it this way. " I do not like to clutter my engine compartment. This way is neat and clean.

Thanks anyway.

Jon


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

John, I'm not doubting you. I'm just trying to figure out how this system costs less than an under hood mount. The engine alone adds another $800 or more. Then factor in the box you had built, all the extra hydro hose, electric wiring to the engine, etc. It seems to me there's probably an additional $1500 or more in this set up as opposed to an under hood set up.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I am not saying it's thousands cheaper, but when I figured equipment and labor, I was about $500 less than under the hood. If you understood the system you could understand better. Plus, a clutch pump to run this system is $1000, the bracket for the clutch pump is $800, the custom underhood tank is $350, not to mention that there is way more hose than what I am using. Add all that up, there is $2150 just in those three items, the box in the back of my truck with engine, pump, bracket, tank, filter, fittings and hose, and the cage around it all was $1600. $2150 - 1600 = $550. There is the start of the savings. I mean the back blade alone is $8000, so savings and efficiency is important.

Thanks.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

You must have some sick commercial accounts with that 16' blade.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Mostly drives and some commercial. It will definately move some snow. I just wish I could get about another 2 inches of lift in the front blade. But we're cool.

Thanks,

Jonprsport


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

any more pics of the truck, maybe from the side or what not. Do you have a lightbar or anything your using for the top? Im sure already asked it, but is that a gas or diesel truck?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here are some pics from this morning. 6.0 Gas 2007 Silverado Classic. Sho Me Strobe LED combo lightbar w/ rear takedown lights.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's some more.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good Jon. Stupid question but are you using the factory Western wiring for the lights and controlls?

Will


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I am using the Isolation Module for the lights, and I made my own control harness that goes to a custom built controller box. Scroll up to the first photo's to see controller.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

*awsome truck*

Jon,
that is one sweet looking truck. 
I might just have to come see it in person so i can see how every thing works.
I would like a setup like that in my truck next year.
see ya.
Mark


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

*Saweeet*

Wow Jon that sure is a nice lookin rig you got there. Are those take downs part of the sho-me lightbar, I didnt know you could get one like that?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The take downs were an added feature. They are actually from Whelen. They work nice. They were not cheap, $120 for the two.

Thanks for the interest.

Jon


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

stupid questions "take downs" are those white lights facing the rear if so are they as brite as they appear


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Is that plow the new MVP plus?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Answers. Yes, the takedowns are as bright as they appear, and yes, that is the new MVP Poly Plus. Mounted the SwingWing this evening, will post pics in the morning.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW! That truck is sweet looking. I like the white, and that lightbar is really bright too.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm 95% done. Just have to make 4 more hoses and put on some poly.

Thanks guys.

Jon


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That rear blade is HUGE!!! That is so cool.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice. Can you send me a link to the lightbar you have. Is it magnetic?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Stupid question. How do you plow with a Swing Wing? I've never seen anything like it, I don't even think anyone in NH uses one.

Sean
SD Plowing


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Basically, with the rear plow extended, you back into your let's say 16' driveway, back up to the garage door, drop the plow, apply a little down pressure, pullout to the end of the drive, and push the snow back onto the customers property with the front blade. The whole process is done in under a minute or so. It's just nice to back in a drive, pull out, push up and be gone.

They are very popular in the West Michigan area. Thanks for r asking.

Here's your link. And my bar is a magnet mount.

http://www.able2products.com/Update/11_1230.htm


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that is huge. Do you actually drive with that thing so wide, or does it retract wtih hydraulics like a Blizzard?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The wings retract hydraulically. They close like a door. Just over 8 foot wide down the road.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's some with the lights in the blade on.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That is the queen mother of snowplows!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Jon , what is the cost of the rear blade setup. Thanks doug


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The cost is about 10k.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks, 
That looks great Jon, thanks for sharing.
Does that have a rubber cutting edge? I dont see any trip edge.
Did you ever take a pic of how it hooks to the truck? I am curious.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It has a poly edge on the plow. I just got done installing that 10 minutes ago. I'll shoot some pics of the hitch.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It's all Done.

Here's a final look.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh, here's the poly edge.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Last one. Thanks guys.

Jon


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that's a sick setup.  You'll have loads of fun this winter with that!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

*Swing Wing*

Can you use the swing wing like a normal rear blade? Or do you have to extend it?
Also, did you save money with your central hydro, or would it have been cheaper just to get the swing wing with it's own setup.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

That is an awesome setup, Jon. IF I ever get to the Caledonia area, I will have to check that out. Looks good. Nice truck!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Can you use the swing wing like a normal rear blade? Or do you have to extend it?
> Also, did you save money with your central hydro, or would it have been cheaper just to get the swing wing with it's own setup.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


You can use it like a conventional back blade, or you can extend it. It is infinitely adjustable.
I don't know if I saved money with my setup verses a self contained system, but I will definitely make it up in time savings. By own setup you mean electric over hydraulic?

Don't get me wrong, there is definitely some money involved with this setup, it is cheaper than buying a loader and a pusher for commercials, oh and I know a loader can stack higher and move more snow, they are just slow going down the road, and I can do both residential and commercial.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice setup. I got my mvp plus mounted today.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you. You'll be happy with that plow.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome Jon..Absolutly SICKENING!!!  

The only thing possible to would make that a better looking setup would be if those plows were attached to a real truck:........say, a DODGEwesport ....

Just Bustin stones here people..!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One other good reason to run a seperate engine instead of electric is because you don't have to worry about your electrical system being 100% all the time every time. A downside is you have another engine to maintain and start\keep running. The Hondas reduce that problem quite a bit, but it is still there. 

There are pros and cons to this setup over a central (clutch) pump and they are all valid, so it really depends on how you want to do it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow that is something. I guess you didn't want elec/hydro ?? Looks neat.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw the think to this thread in the for sale section and I just realized that I am a little late with my reply.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Banksy;383309 said:


> I saw the think to this thread in the for sale section and I just realized that I am a little late with my reply.


????????????


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

flykelley;307454 said:


> The new body style 07s are not for sale yet.
> 
> Regards Mike


ya we have 2 on the lot


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

vortec5.7;383936 said:


> ya we have 2 on the lot


Ya, he posted that on October 11, 2006. That would be five 5 months ago. 

Might want to check that kinda thing when disagreeing.


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;383937 said:


> Ya, he posted that on October 11, 2006. That would be five 5 months ago.
> 
> Might want to check that kinda thing when disagreeing.


sorry its been a long day getting set for spring


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Very Wicked set-up  I saw a vidio link for this, but now I can't find it :realmad: dose it still exsist? thanks in advance


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here you go.






Thanks,

Jon


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*speedy gonzalas*

Damb Jon, I would say either you were showin off for the camera or you know that street pretty well. Sweet set up.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Jon Geer;307715 said:


> That is the bumper 24/7.
> 
> Thnaks.


Do you still have the old bumper? i smashed mine this morning and a lamp post


----------



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHA i did the same thing this morning smashed the passengers side rear part of the bumber, but it was againest a house, but good thing no damage to the house only to my truck.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

If that were me, I would be ripping out every mail box with that thing, or tearing the rear end off of the truck.

Tim


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

fulltiltwill;384374 said:


> Damb Jon, I would say either you were showin off for the camera or you know that street pretty well. Sweet set up.


Oh, I know it very well. I try not to show off, it's business all the time.

Jon

Thanks for all the imput.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

all i know is i hope you have some hefty liability insurance .. i saw a service down here in detroit a few years back .. doin that ... and well he clipped the back end of a car in denny's parking lot ... needless to say ... he no longer drives for the company ...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

John Geer: Nice looking setup. It must take a little while to get used to the rear blade. I would forget to fold it in and go driving down the road taking out every car in sight.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never seen anything like that. The video is awesome! :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

whats a rig like that cost


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

clapper&Company;413105 said:


> whats a rig like that cost


I think he said the rear blade was 10k. I watched the video and with the right operator, it is one productive driveway machine. I can see that blade is your passion and I'm glad to see it came together for you. Good Luck BTW The Chevy is the only truck for that blade.


----------

